# Pop-Up Blinds



## rpduke (May 19, 2005)

What is your opinion on mixing these in with permanent stands? Does putting one withing 20 yards or so of a feeder (that is hunted by gun hunters) have an effect on the deer? More importantly a mature buck? I guess what i am saying is that does the traffic in and out of those, and just its presence disturb deer more than the box blind up in the air?


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Down south, we have a pop up at every stand/feeder. Approx 20 yards away. They get used to them...


----------



## rpduke (May 19, 2005)

but do you have permanent stands at them too? The human scent that close doesn't affect the mature deer?


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Just walk all over the property and then the deer will get used to the human scent and then you wont have to worry about spooking the deer with your scent. 


Put up blinds before the season and brush it in with its surroundings as much as possible. They will get used to it there. Leave the windows open year round. I have had deer as close as 3 yards from a pop up.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

On one hand the more disturbance and scent the worse for hunting mature smart bucks.

That being said, the deer do get use to anything in their environment. 

So what is the answer? You have to hunt out of something if you are going to bowhunt. If you are talking about the difference in an elevated deer stand at 20 yards and a ground blind at twenty yards...I don't think it makes much of a difference.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

The deer on our place hate em' takes near a month for them to get used to them. Then once you shoot a deer out of it the clock starts over....just my experience


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*pop ups are great for ambushing*

Pop ups are a great way to take a buck that is either in the open or for a last minute set up. The reality is a pop up blind can be put up the same day or the day before you plan on hunting the area. Just make sure you put it in brush or cover and then brush it in so as to blend in with the surroundings, and of course down wind of approaching deer/bucks. I use them when I hunting an area with no trees or if I spot a buck while hunting and do a last minute set up. During the rut bucks are traveling and arenot familar with the area plus a buck familar with the area will follow a hot doe anywhere shes goes.


----------



## tiedown (Oct 12, 2005)

We put them up in Sept at our rifle stands around 20 or so yards from feeders. Brush them in very good is what works best.


----------

